# Silver Dollar City Deal



## JLB (Nov 5, 2005)

If you happen to know a SDC season pass holder, they just got a BAF coupon good for two for $15 each for Nov. 6-27.


----------



## JLB (Nov 5, 2005)

Speaking of which, SDC today announced an $8 million expansion, their largest ever, with 10 new _family rides_.


----------



## dschaefe (Nov 6, 2005)

What is a BAF coupon?


----------



## libraria99 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'll jump in.  BAF is "Bring a Friend".  A season pass holder's friend can use this certificate for admission to the park when the friend accompanies the pass holder.


----------



## JLB (Nov 14, 2005)

Still available.


----------



## JLB (Nov 16, 2005)

Those two are being used Friday.

Remember, we still  have four more for 11/27-12/23, for *FREE*, compliments of a TUG regular.


----------



## JLB (Nov 17, 2005)

2 of the 4 have been spoken for.


----------



## libraria99 (Nov 18, 2005)

If it makes any difference to anyone, I heard that SDC extended the expiration date from 12/23 to 12/30.


----------



## liwarren (Nov 19, 2005)

I am a SDS season pass holder and I didn't get one.  Do you think it would be of benefit at all to call them?


----------



## JLB (Nov 19, 2005)

If you mean you didn't get the $15 each one the only benefit in calling would be if you could use it before 11/27, and that's not very long.

For the two we used yesterday I don't think they really cared if a season pass holder was with them or not.

It was a wonderful day.  We head to the first show as soon as the park opened and saw them all except the Vienna Boys Choir.  We gave up on it because of rumors and announcements that both shows were full.  Had we gone to the late one close to show time we would have gotten in.

We got there at 12:30 and left after the last light parade, about 8:30.


----------



## JLB (Nov 25, 2005)

At least 2, maybe all four, of the free ones are still available.


----------



## JLB (Dec 1, 2005)

Same as the last message, at least two still available.  Free one-day passes good until the end of the year.


----------



## branson is 10 (Dec 3, 2005)

You sure have put a lot of effort into doing this.  Thanks.  I hope someone can use them.  I was just sure that someone would just "snap them up".  Happy holidays.


----------



## JLB (Dec 3, 2005)

branson is 10 said:
			
		

> You sure have put a lot of effort into doing this.  Thanks.  I hope someone can use them.  I was just sure that someone would just "snap them up".  Happy holidays.



Thanks, but not really much effort.  Just have to bump it every now and then.


----------



## JLB (Dec 7, 2005)

I guess it's back up to four free ones.  Some folks are here this week but I have not heard from them.  Maybe the cold weather has something to do with it.  We've got snow in the forecast today and tomorrow.

There's some warm coming, though.


----------



## Topeka Tom (Dec 10, 2005)

*Good deal going begging?*

Let me tell ya!  Barb and I were tickled pink (bright pink) to get in on the $15 deal.  That was a bargain.  Our friends were thrilled, too, as they have told us several times since we returned home.

Free is better than $15!  I'm not sure why four tickets are still available, but let me assure you, they shouldn't.

BTW, if you want a guide around SDC, stay with Jenny, but as a courtesy, try to keep Jim in sight, too.


----------



## JLB (Dec 16, 2005)

After all this time with no interest and then I got a sudden surge all at the same time.  It appears they are spoken for and I will know for sure tomorrow.

Sorry for those who I had to tell NO.


----------



## JLB (Dec 17, 2005)

I've never seen more people at SDC than there was today!


----------



## JLB (Dec 22, 2005)

It was a beautiful day today and packed at SDC again.  Unbelievably packed.  Tomorrow it is supposed to be 60 degrees and that is the last day SDC is open until the 26th, so it will be even more packed.

We only got seats for one show today.

The one-day Christmas season price is $44.72.  We got 2 in at $15 and 9 for free.  All passes got used.

Going in today there was a big back up.  They had a coupon deal going and people were taking them to the turnstiles, only to find out they had to go back and get tickets with them.


----------



## libraria99 (Dec 23, 2005)

JLB said:
			
		

> The one-day Christmas season price is $44.72.  We got 2 in at $15 and 9 for free.  All passes got used.



Wow, that's great, Jim, you are a true friend.


----------



## JLB (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah, but I'm picky.


----------

